# Nova Scotia - Anyone Help?



## BobbieT (Dec 23, 2012)

***Beware! A LOT of questions in this one***​
Hi Everyone and Merry Christmas!

I am hoping that people here may be able to help me. 

Myself and my boyfriend have been offered two options to move to Canada 1) Sponsorship or 2)Job offer and so I have SO many questions which the internet doesn't seem to be answering for me or maybe i'm just not looking in the right places.

So, firstly; with both options, are we stuck in the state that the sponsor lives for a period of time and do we have to stay in the job for a certain amount of time or
our visas will be revoked? 
We both want to work in a sectors unrelated to the job offer you see so were planning on arriving, working the job offered to pay the rent etc and then trying to get the ones we want whilst there as I thought that it would be easier then applying from Ireland.

The job we'd arrive for would be in Windsor so if we lived in Sackville would that be too far a distance to travel? 
Also, what is Sackville like? 
What is Halifax like? 
By this I mean what kind of social life is there as here your social life revolves around the pub hence us not going out too much, are there a lot of shops, places to eat, cinemas, are there major concerts or are they mainly in Toronto? 
Is it still the case that you must sit a Canadian driving test within 90 days of your arrival? 
Which is the best mobile phone operator? We'll have our own handsets so only need SIM cards. Do you pay for receiving calls?
We have 2 cats and a bearded dragon coming with us, has anyone brought their pets and how easy/hard was it to do?

The reason we want to move is for a better quality of life. Not working all day and then coming home to veg on the couch as there is nothing else to do. We want a life where there is more then 50.00 left at the end of the month after rent, car costs etc etc. Are we just being naieve (if i could spell it)?

Any help/advice would be brilliant.

Many thanks,
B.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BobbieT said:


> ***Beware! A LOT of questions in this one***​
> Hi Everyone and Merry Christmas!
> And the very same to you
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## BobbieT (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for your response Auld Yin.

I have a Masters in Addiction Studies so I want to do a counselling course in Canada to get me the correct recognition there, my boyfriend works as a Quality Control Analyst for a pharmaceutical company. Perhaps it is a big mistake going over so.....maybe we should apply from here as I want us to go for life rather then for 2 years and back here again to the same issues.

In my research I feel that the best place for him to go job wise is Ontario as NS doesn't have that much lab QA work. 

We are together nearly 5 years and living together 6 months so apparently after a year living together we are considered 'common law spouses' and can apply on that basis for a visa without having to marry.

It's all VERY confusing.


----------



## BobbieT (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry, I should ad that the sponsorship is a family sponsorship and the job offer is through another person.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BobbieT said:


> Sorry, I should ad that the sponsorship is a family sponsorship and the job offer is through another person.


Could/would you please elaborate as to the family relationship. You should know they are very restrictive.


----------



## BobbieT (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

It's my aunt. She is a Canadian citizen so hopefully that's allowed? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BobbieT said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's my aunt. She is a Canadian citizen so hopefully that's allowed? Fingers crossed.


I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but your aunt will not be permitted to sponsor you.

Determine your eligibility – Sponsor your other eligible relatives


----------



## chelsea666 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been living in the Valley, NS (near Kentville) for five years now on a temp study/work permit.....Have a look at the study permit entry in to Canada. I can here five years ago with my family, just on a study permit, I have now been nominated for perm residence by the NS Government, it;s a way to live and work here with very little complication.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MKRUNNER (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Bobbie

I's suggest you take a look at the website uk2novascotia (then dotcom. Sorry, can't seem to post the proper url!). Full of answers to all of your questions and more. Also, the owners are super nice and have a wealth of experience. They'll help you with any q's you may have. They did with my husband and I. They too are expats (now Canadian citizens). All their advice is free, impartial and there's plenty they can share with you (for example, you do not have to sit a driving test anymore when relocating to NS. You now just exchange you UK license for an NS one!). I'd strongly recommend filling in the online form. They'll send you literature and give you access to even more info on the site. They have a Facebook page and linked in one too. Plus newsletters etc. All aimed at those looking to relocate to NS. Good luck!


----------

